# Which knife do you edc???



## dtsoll

Right now, I'm carrying a Benchmade 921S I aquired right here on this forum some time back. It is nice but I ordered a couple BM 556's which should be here any day!! I just don't think you can beat the mini for every day carry, it just feels good in the hand and pocket. I've had a few that I have either traded or sold and always end up regretting not having the mini. I think I'll get a Cabelas D2 mini down the road also! Doug /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## knifebright

At the moment i'm edc'ng a microtech UT6-2 sinle edge but i've got a UTX-70 carbon fiber on the way. I think the UTX-70 should be a cool edc for its small size, light weight (carbon fiber handle). The UT6-2 is really nice but it's really hard to get out of my pocket cause of the nonslip aluminum risers on the handle. Guess there doing there job
jimmy


----------



## RPM

Which pocket? You mean some people carry only one! Going to work edc: Front right, spydie delica w/carbon fiber handles. Change pocket, it's little brother...or perhaps little sister? Spyderco ladybug, also with carbon fiber. Rear left, Microtech large manual socom. Can you really have too many knives and lights?


----------



## cognitivefun

varies...sometimes Strider SnG or SMF, sometimes BM Ritter mini-Grip or Grip, sometimes Manix, sometimes BM 630 Skirmish, occasionally Sebenza small regular, often KaBar Dozier folding hunter, sometimes BM Monochrome...


----------



## StanTeate

Have a Microtech Vector is a nice balance between size and weight. The Mini Socom is a bit small and light for my hands but the Socom is large and I like the weight. So the vector is smallish but heavier. The Kestrel achieves the same thing but is less intimidating, to me.
My two cents worth.


----------



## 2dim

Spyderco Endura with black serrated blade.


----------



## HaulinLow

Spyderco Spyderench. It is heavy in my pocket. A couple of times when I've really had to do tough cutting the tool opens a little (not dangerous, just annoying). Its a compromise, but a lot less bulky than the multitools I've carried in the past. I like carrying tools, but am trying to keep the bulging pockets and dangling belt items to a minimum to soothe the natives /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif .


----------



## TimAckerman

I plan to order a Flashover soon to make my EDC


----------



## Malpaso

A custom Benchmade 705 from Santa Fe Stoneworks, and a Spyderco Rescue.


----------



## bjn70

I carry an EDI Genesis every day- to work, to church, to meetings, etc.
I went from Gerbers to Cold Steel to Spyderco to Benchmade and then to the EDI. After I started using Benchmades, I came to really like the pocket clip, thumbstud and linerlock, all of which my EDI also has.

The EDI is not made anymore although they are occasionally available on ebay. It has an ATS34 blade about 3.7" long, and G10 scales. It is no better than a Benchmade but I liked the blade and handle shape so I stuck with it.


----------



## TooTall

Right now I'm carrying a Spyderco Calypso Jr., one of the newer ones with the gray scales. It has a nice size to it and is sharp as heck.


----------



## bwaites

Benchmade Ti LE 940 with S30V blade like this:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=940TI%2D01

Bill


----------



## dtsoll

bwaites, that 940 is beautiful man!! I want a 940 but I'm afraid I wouldn't use one that nice. I better stick to a regular 940!! Doug /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## prescottrecorder

Chris Reeve Mnandi. Perfect for the office environment.


----------



## Skyline

Benchmade 705BT and 705-401. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mrd 74

I have several Benchmades and Spydercos that I carry but only one at a time.


----------



## JoeBob

Spyderco Dragonfly except in the shower, Endura if hiking, fishing
Leatherman Squirt P4 at work
Leatherman Wave (1st gen) the rest of the time.


----------



## sotyakr

Work EDC, Spyderco FRN Native CE, Leatherman Pulse and Micra (well, they've got knife blades...)
Other than that, Calypso PE (black scales) or Meerkat PE.
Plus a Ladybug 2 (SE) kept on the car/house keychain.


----------



## jtice

MicroTech SOCOM
4th down






I trade around a good bit though, but always come back to that one.


----------



## BlindedByTheLite

Camillus Arclite (D2 version from AG Russell i picked up on CPF). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## cy

here's my EDC...


----------



## GiveMeLight

I EDC (on me) the smallest frame size Swiss Army knife... although it has a few more tools than the "Classic". -The pen comes in handy quite often... I can't find the exact model for sale anymore, and I forget the model name... I find that it serves my needs 98% of the time 
I also EDC a Gerber pliers multi-tool in my laptop bag.
Gabe


----------



## banana_clip

I usually carry my Spyderco Endura on a daily baisis.


----------



## Lars

Blue mammoth bark Mnandi.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Kershaw Chive here.

Geoff


----------



## sniper

Swiss Army Knife Tinker.


----------



## ACMarina

Playing in the pool tends to make my nicer knives cringe, with the chlorine and acid and everything. So for the most part, I EDC a Spyderco Salt. If I'm not going to be near the pool I bring out the Benchmade 910SBT Stryker, which is one of my favorite general use knives..


----------



## nethiker

Microtech UMS plain edge, stone wash finish. 

I was about to get a Microtech Terzoula when I found this site. I havn't had enough money for another knife since.

Greg.


----------



## 270winchester

Camillus Dominator ROBO and an Emerson COmbat Karambit/or CQC7B with Wave.


----------



## gorlank

It changes often but I have always been a huge Spyderco fan. This Viele is a personal favorite.


----------



## NotRegulated

It's been a Strider AR for over a year now.


----------



## iddibhai

kershaw rainbow leek (less threatening when colored that way in my neck of the woods). would like a nicer knife, but later (ka-bar's dressier folders, david boye, etc)


----------



## billgr

spyderco calypso jr in front pocket

spydie manix in rear pocket


----------



## Samoan

Usually a Kershaw Leek TiNi. Occasionally a Dalton Pocket Militia.


----------



## DarkLight

Cold Steel Large Voyager Tanto Point been my edc for about 4 years now....sharp enough to shave with and tough enough to stick through a car door..... Yes I have...


----------



## billgr

*Darklight*

say darklight, what is the suare root of -4?


----------



## smokinbasser

Currently I carry a Kershaw Random Leek 1660TCKT


----------



## [email protected]

CRKT Van Hoy normally, CRKT Kasper on vacation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## 03lab

Either a Fallkniven U2, Benchmade RSK Mk1 or Leatherman Charge Ti. Victorinox Rambler always on keychain.


----------



## KC2IXE

DC Munroe Carbon Fibre Chimera (normally) or a Jeff Hall if I'm going dressy


----------



## BlueGerbil

EDC: Leatherman Wave

Still looking for a nice knife which isn´t too expensive over here in Germany.


----------



## Lightbringer

Usually a benchmade 550 or 553, leatherman wave on the belt, leatherman squirt and SAK on the keys.


----------



## Santelmo

SOG Powerlock or Victorinox Explorer in a pouch on the belt
er, and a Smith and Wesson SWAT /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif discretely. . .


----------



## moeman

[ QUOTE ]
*smokinbasser said:*
Currently I carry a Kershaw Random Leek 1660TCKT 

[/ QUOTE ]

smokinbasser,
could you post up a picture of the Random Leek?
thanks,
chris


----------



## moeman

found it:






nice knife!!!
i have 2 leeks and love the Ken Onion designs,
may have to pick this one up....
thanks for the image Gary W. Graley,
i hope you dont mind /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## 83Venture

Leatherman Wave everyday with a Black Ti SOG Twitch II at the office and Kershaw Scallion on the weekends.


----------



## chmsam

SAK classic, an Al Mar SLB, and any of several other knives for a larger folder choice. At work, add a Leatherman Pulse or PST. Other stuff in the jacket pockets or the pack. I love Nite-Ize Pock-its for work, btw. Gets crap out of my pockets and still keeps it handy. And, No, I don't care if it looks like a pocket protector on my belt. I carry a ton of stuff as well as knives, and use it every day.


----------



## js

Chris Reeve Large Regular Sebenza with S30V blade.


----------



## DarkLight

*Re: Darklight*

[ QUOTE ]
*billgr said:*
say darklight, what is the suare root of -4? 

[/ QUOTE ]

2i if you meant the square root.......


----------



## Sub_Umbra

For about 15 years now I've been carring a Spyderco Co-pilot with the belt clip removed. I have a QD lanyard clip attached to a web loop on my belt. The Co-pilot's lanyard is just long enough that it hangs from the QD clip and the knife rests in my front pants pocket without ever hitting the bottom of the pocket. The Co-pilot is so thin that this is very comfortable -- and never wears a hole in the bottom of my pocket.


----------



## mbs

I'm carrying a green Microtech UTX70 single edge on a green Twistie attached to an Arc AAA.


----------



## gailt

grey pe calypso jr.it does everything I ask of it.


----------



## daloosh

In the Fatboy, blades:

CGG small Sebenza
SOG Sculptura
Leatherman Micra

Once in awhile the Sebbie is swapped out for a BM 921 Switchback or a Kershaw Blur, but not fer long!

daloosh


----------



## Outrider

Camillus Heat tanto (just got it from New Graham Knives, to replace Ken Onion blackout) and a Benchmade 910BT. Also the little Victorinox in case i need to skin a guppy.


----------



## simbad

Leatherman Charge and my old Wichard serrated.


----------



## GiveMeLight

[ QUOTE ]
*Sub_Umbra said:*
For about 15 years now I've been carring a Spyderco Co-pilot with the belt clip removed. I have a QD lanyard clip attached to a web loop on my belt. The Co-pilot's lanyard is just long enough that it hangs from the QD clip and the knife rests in my front pants pocket without ever hitting the bottom of the pocket. The Co-pilot is so thin that this is very comfortable -- and never wears a hole in the bottom of my pocket. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Sounds like a good way to carry without it getting jumbled up with the rest of the pocket contents. I might have to try something like that... -What's 'QD' stand for? (excuse the ignorance please) I'm guessing it either means 'quickdraw' or stands for some brand name? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mrd 74

I think QD means quick detachable.


----------



## Fat_Tony

Leatherman Micra on keychain in left rear pocket.
CRKT Contrail (6031) in right front pocket.
Small Gerber E-Z-Out in my left front pocket.

jtice:

What knife is that under the MicroTech SOCOM (5th down) in your picture? Thanks.


----------



## InFlux

Leatherman XTi on belt and a SOG PE-14 (Pentagon Elite folder) in front pocket.


----------



## slick228

Spyderco /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

My EDC is a plain edge Spyderco Salsa. I love the ergonomics but I’m not a big fan of the AUS-8 blade steel. I prefer VG-10 instead.


----------



## Sub_Umbra

[ QUOTE ]
*GiveMeLight said:*-What's 'QD' stand for? (excuse the ignorance please) I'm guessing it either means 'quickdraw' or stands for some brand name? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Quick-Detachable.

I know that some purists will hate this, but I've had really good luck using QD parts sold for keyrings at hardware stores.





(Thanks for the image, *nekomane.*)

The ones I use are chrome plated brass. They are cheap, durable and have a low enough profile that they don't get caught on much. They have no plastic parts. The hole is large enough to easily allow the use of a new, round, black, braided, dress shoe lace for a very strong, high quality lanyard.

If you find a QD snap that you like, buy a half dozen of them. Then after you've attached the female end to a piece of webbing for your belt, you can attach the males to lights, knives, etc -- and they'll all snap onto the same one you've attached to the web loop.

Just like the general population in the States, the females seem to last longer than the males, but by and large these units will often take years and years of real abuse on a belt before the male fails.


----------



## Ophiuchus

Boker Explorer Soligen or Spyderco Calypso.


----------



## tvodrd

Right front, Small Sebenza clipped, also right front Gerber 200 been on the keyring for ~10 years and resharpened to considerably shorter than Gerber made it and a Leatherman micra clipped to an NLS. Left front, a CR2 II.7. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## BlindedByTheLite

wow. i guess i'm really in the minority by EDC-ing a fixed blade!


----------



## GiveMeLight

[ QUOTE ]
*Sub_Umbra said:*
Quick-Detachable.
I know that some purists will hate this, but I've had really good luck using QD parts sold for keyrings at hardware stores.


[/ QUOTE ]
Hey, that's cool! And inexpensive. And I think I've already got several spare keychains like that in addition to the one my keys are on. Never occurred to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
I know what I'll be doing when I get home tonight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Great tip, thanks!
Gabe


----------



## jeepinpaul

Kershaw Ken Onion.


----------



## Jumpmaster

Strider Buck 881...


----------



## newo

Either a large Sebenza, a small Sebenza, or a Mnandi, depending on what I'm wearing, and what I'll be doing.


----------



## KahveOrta

Spyderco ProGrip or Victorinox Executive most of the time
Victorinox SwissTool or SwissChamp in my laptop bag or rucsac, depending on the occasion


----------



## loalight

Ken Onion Leek and Leatherman Charge XTi.

Keep my Microtech Mini SOCOM Elite at home, although it's my favorite.


----------



## sputnick

loalight: I had been edc-ing my microtech socom elite stonewash (full size) for several years without any trouble. I bent the pocket clip a few too many times for it to remain tight so I am currently carrying a black leek i picked up. Much smaller and doesnt scare the sheeple when i pull it out to strip a wire or something. The microtech is still my fav though, absolutely rock solid build, takes and keeps a great edge with its 154cm, and the coil spring keeps it easy to use.

I've been hinting to the lady that i need a charge XT for my bday. we'll see if she gets the hint.


----------



## mateen

Benchmade Mini-Grip and SAK Waiter during the week/at the office. BRKT Woodland Special and SAK Outrider during the weekend/in the yard. Love them all but just wish CA law allowed me to carry my Woodland more often!


----------



## loalight

Nice, sputnik /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Yep, the socom does kind of scare people, especially if you're just opening a box.. that and a friendly SFPD member told me that it's a highly 'confiscatable' item... So home it stays unless I'm in the wilderness.

Hope you get your Charge! Despite the mixed reviews, I am very pleased with mine.


----------



## nullandvoid

Lately it's been the Benchmade RSK-MKI, but I've only had it for about 2 months. Before that it rotated depending on what I was wearing, primarily between a spyderco calypso jr and a puma advantec. Occasionally the CS voyager tanto, but that does tend to scare people.
I really like the action on the RSK.


----------



## bwaites

"Confiscatable"? Based on what? It really is turning into the Peoples Republic of California!!

What a joke, when a pocket knife scares people!!

I'm only 25 years out of high school, but on any given fall day there were 200 pickups in the parking lot with rifles/shotguns on the gun racks in the back window.

1/2 the school went hunting on the way to or from school in the fall, and some of us did both!

Now they want to take away our pocketknives because they "look scary"?

It might be time to head for the hills, and let all those city folk fight it out with their plastic spoons!

Bill


----------



## Solstice

I used to EDC a Kershaw Leek- great knife for the price. Since getting more into flashlights, I find that the knife gets second tier status. The only knives I truly EDC are both Victornox's and the blade doesn't get used all that much in either of them: on the keychain is a Signature II that I use for the pen more than anything and in my wallet (yes I said IN) is a Bantam with alox handle- super classy slim knife that has a large blade and a (beer) bottle opener.


----------



## jeffb

Just purchased a Lone Wolf "Paul" pocket folder. I have one of his original Gerber "larger" design knives and gave my son a 2nd gen...............this is one I will carry, perfect size for me as I don't use it for "heavy" work.
Picture and specs


----------



## GarageBoy

Calypso Jr or PMillie


----------



## Joseph

Show me pics of your edc! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thank you!


----------



## moeman

These are the knives i regularly EDC:



they are from clockwise:
Superknife
Kershaw Blur
Kershaw Leek
MOD Trident (auto)
Benchmade Pardue Auto 5500?
Benchmade Pardue Auto 3500?
Spyderco Native
Spyderco Wenger (large)
Benchmade Griptilian
Emerson Commander
Spyderco Dodo
Buck/Strider Tarani W/G10
chris
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## RonnieBarlow

I only carry one: a Victorinox Swiss Champ Super Timer.


----------



## deranged_coder

[ QUOTE ]
*loalight said:*
Ken Onion Leek and Leatherman Charge XTi.


[/ QUOTE ]
Whoa! I have the same setup. Great minds must think alike. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## thesurefire

[ QUOTE ]
*Solstice said:*
...in my wallet (yes I said IN)... 

[/ QUOTE ]

A lot of the time my SAK (classic small) rides in my wallet too!


----------



## Joseph

Wow, nice pictures! Thank you for sharing!
I hope more pictures to be posted here to see what everyone carries! I'll also upload pics of my EDC items soon!

deranged color : How does the edge of leek do? 
Do you have to sharpen them often?

Thank you!

Joseph


----------



## ZeissOEM2

edit


----------



## rscanady

Small sebenza in my mission wallet and Microtech D/A LCC CF in front right, also rotate in a MOD Auto Keating Hornet and a BM 940 CF D2. I love my mission wallet but I dont think you can buy them anymore.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

[ QUOTE ]


----------



## Carpe Diem

Small plain Sebenza (carried in a CRK leather pouch on my belt); a 1989 damascus-blade Case Peanut; a Spyderco Kiwi; and an Executive Victorinox.


----------



## Steve Andrews

double tap..


----------



## Steve Andrews

Usually a Benchmade 558, Small Sebenza or a Benchmade 705. 
A 556 gets carried a lot, but isn't in the pic..


----------



## Pwdrkeg

*A.G. Russell Featherlite One Hand Knife* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
You have never seen a knife made with such simplicity 
and strength. The handle is fiberglass reinforced nylon, 
molded into one solid piece. It is checkered and shaped, 
not only to fit your hand with comfort when working, but 
to also fit your pocket without wearing holes in it.

......../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Klaus

Buck/Mayo 172 Titan/S30V

Klaus


----------



## Klaus

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
Right front, Small Sebenza clipped, also right front Gerber 200 been on the keyring for ~10 years and resharpened to considerably shorter than Gerber made it and a Leatherman micra clipped to an NLS. Left front, a CR2 II.7. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Larry - whats a CR2 II.*7* ?

Klaus


----------



## Joseph

[ QUOTE ]
*Steve Andrews said:*
Usually a Benchmade 558, Small Sebenza or a Benchmade 705. 
A 556 gets carried a lot, but isn't in the pic..


 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi steve! Thank you for great picture!
I recall you once carried Spyderco Calypso Jr, didn't you?
I have seen the picture of yours with Caly Jr. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
So what happened to your caly jr? Any disappointment found?

I'm asking this caz I'm thinking of buying one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thank you.


----------



## Joseph

EDC no work




TW4 & Spydie Delica SS plain

At Work




-TW4
-Jil-CR2 1.3W
-Streamlight NF-2
-SAK Huntsman
-Spydie Delica SS plain
-HP IPAQ 1940

Joseph


----------



## BentHeadTX

Keychain: Victorinox small swiss army

Belt: Leatherman Charge Ti

Desert use: Gerber double-edged combat folder


----------



## ZeissOEM2

edit


----------



## KevinL

It's a small world...

My EDC setup is usually a Squirt P4, or depending on what I'm doing, Leatherman Wave. Waiting to upgrade to the Charge Ti with 154CM steel /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 03lab

[ QUOTE ]
*Klaus said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
Right front, Small Sebenza clipped, also right front Gerber 200 been on the keyring for ~10 years and resharpened to considerably shorter than Gerber made it and a Leatherman micra clipped to an NLS. Left front, a CR2 II.7. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Larry - whats a CR2 II.*7* ?

Klaus 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was wondering about that also, are we going to see a Larry Light III soon? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Blades

Spyderco Chinook II(PE), Ti-Police(SE), Endura(SE), Jester(PE), Benchmade 630, and 940(PE).
Plus my Leatherman Juice KF4.


Blades


----------



## bjn70

[ QUOTE ]
A.G. Russell Featherlite One Hand Knife
You have never seen a knife made with such simplicity
and strength. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

A.G. has been selling these knives forever but I've never seen an explanation of how they work. It looks to me like you have to use 2 hands to operate the locking mechanism, or you have to have fingers with more abilities than mine. A linerlock looks simpler to me.


----------



## jabajet

Any Spyderco.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## dsl

I always carry a leatherman s2 and a kershaw wirlwind, aswell as a surefire E1L. but I think i wioll order a benchmade osborne soon as funds will allow


----------



## EdB

I alternate between a Kershaw Scallion and a Benchmade 330s, but I always carry a Victorinox Officer in addition to those two.


----------



## Echo63

my EDC Knife changes depending on the day 
but normally it is a spyderco rescue, delica, military or paramilitary
depending on what im doing/where im going


----------



## GarageBoy

The one hand knives, you use your thumb to lift up and press down with other fingers. The crawfords showed me at a knife show.


----------



## WillnTex

My favorite is my Strider AR and a Coogler Titanium pushdagger on a breakaway neck cord. When I want something light I still like my Spyderco Terzuola Starmate since I can not even tell it is in my pocket. I also have a CNC Bladewerkz damascus spanner wrench with a screwdriver on one keyring.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Knife with CERAMIC blade.Do someone know about their quality
regards reidar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Dobbeledge is also good choise.One for hard work and still have one side very sharp for fine work.Me myself prefer to carry a leatherman wave and one or two knives in my pocket.
reg.reidar


----------



## Steve Andrews

[ QUOTE ]
*Joseph said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Steve Andrews said:*
Usually a Benchmade 558, Small Sebenza or a Benchmade 705. 
A 556 gets carried a lot, but isn't in the pic..
[image]

[url="http://img30.exs.cx/img30/4356/oneofthese0rx.jpg[/image"]]http://img30.exs.cx/img30/4356/oneofthese0rx.jpg[/image][/url][/url] 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi steve! Thank you for great picture!
I recall you once carried Spyderco Calypso Jr, didn't you?
I have seen the picture of yours with Caly Jr. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
So what happened to your caly jr? Any disappointment found?

I'm asking this caz I'm thinking of buying one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thank you. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I love my Calypso JR too. It isn't in the pic because someone in another forum asked my for a pic of those specific knives. I thought I'd post it here too.
The Calypso Jr is still in the rotation. You would not regret buying one. Great lightweight knife.


----------



## The_virus

I EDC a Leatherman Juice XE6 in "Thunder" colour aka purlple, view the spiffy interactive demo here at Leatherman's site. As well I have a Gerber "Muli-Lock Scout" which is a very nonspecific name, considering all the Gerber tools in the Scout line...but anyway, that's what I carry in a holster on my belt.


----------



## _mike_

Watch Pocket:
Spyderco Jester

Right front pocket:
Rotate between Benchmade 720 and Mini-Grip in D2
Arc LSH-P

Left front pocket:
3/8" snap clip: (each on their own #7 split ring)
Vicorinox Rambler
P-38 can opener
Swiss-Tech Microplus 8in1 tool
Arc AAA

Keys are on their own split ring on the 3/8' snap clip


----------



## 3crom

I carry in my sheath by Gary Graley a Sebenza small unique wood classic and a ARC AAA,right front pocket a Benchmade 3100 and left front a leatherman squirt P4.

DTC


----------



## 03lab




----------



## Ginseng

_Right front pocket:_ Doug Ritter Mini-RSK
_Left side Rip-Offs CO-73 holster:_ Leatherman Wave
_Bookbag keychain clip:_ A tiny Spyderco lockback

Wilkey


----------



## glenthemole

I don't edc a proper knife as I go to school, but I always have a leatherman micra on my keyring. When I do carry a knife, its my Spyderco UK Penknife, as it's a decent size and totally legal here in the UK (plus I just really like the knife). I'll take a pic tommorrow if i get round to it.


----------



## NetMage

At work, Victorinox Cybertool.

Nothing otherwise.


----------



## BobVA

At work (suit) I'm pretty happy with my new Al Mar SLB. Very stubby but useful blade. Sharp as all get out, too. First knife I've ever bought that would shave hair right outta the box. It's replaced my previous dress favorite, a Gerber Trendy.

http://www.agrussell.com/knives/by_maker/a_through_d/al_mar_knives/al_mar_knives_slb.html

Away from work, I keep a Victorinox Cybertool and Leatherman Wave in my backpack.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## MrThompson

For the last seven years it’s been a large Sebenza, with various Mad Dog blades as a supplement for outdoor activities. I was given an unassuming Spyderco Jester/Photon combo last Christmas. With superb ergonomics and cutting ability it has assumed the majority of my cutting tasks. While I still EDC the Sebenza, the humble and unassuming Jester is my favorite knife. Quite a change from my previous favorite, a Mad Dog PYGMY ATAK.


----------



## FlaRe

Are there regulations prohibiting the shipping out of knives from the US to other countries. I'm interested to get a spyderco but I do not know if knives from the US can be shipped internationally through the mail.

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## rgp4544

[ QUOTE ]
*FlaRe said:*
Are there regulations prohibiting the shipping out of knives from the US to other countries. I'm interested to get a spyderco but I do not know if knives from the US can be shipped internationally through the mail.

Thanks!
Jeff 

[/ QUOTE ]

They can be mailed from the USA, but for the answer to your question you would have to check in the Phillipines with their customs service because the customs inspector in Manila who opens the box will be the one to decide whether it goes in the trash or in his pocket or arrives in your hands. If you're in the military at a base there then it should be no problem since that would be an APO and generally not subject to Phillipine law because the base is US territory.

My EDC knife is still a majorly cheap $19 Kershaw Vapor (plain edge, got it from Taiwan via Walmart), because I used to lose pocketknives at the rate of one every month or two. Before that it was the similarly priced Gerber LST plain edge.

But now it has been over two years since I've lost a knife, so I'm considering getting something that is actually worth owning. I've been eyeballing the Chris Reeve Large Sebenza as well as the Benchmade Presidio Pardue with a plain edge.

Murphy's Law says that if I buy either I will lose it within a week...

Richard.


----------



## FlaRe

Thank you Richard for the response. Some spyderco knives can be bought cheap from ebay. That's what I'm eyeing. Also, I hope luck turns to your side and you stop losing knives /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Owen

After many sordid, and sometimes lengthy affairs with just about every folder that even remotely interested me, I'm back to toting a small plain Sebenza as my EDC--away from work. 
At work I carry a Darrel Ralph CF EDC.


----------



## Mrd 74

Murphy's Law says that if I buy either I will lose it within a week...

Richard. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe you should consider a short lanyard with a quick release so that when clipped to your pocket you can also attach it to your belt loop.That way if it falls out of your pocket it won't be lost. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## deranged_coder

FlaRe: You should just do the 'Balikbayan Express'. That's what all my relatives do, anyway. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## mateen

I go the short lanyard/quickrelease route. Cuz stuff falls out of my pocket all the time on the Muni, the Metro, the car, etc. I stand up at the end of the trip with various toys and gizmos all hanging off my belt loops - thank goodness for lanyards...


----------



## Boomer

I work in an office setting so a martial style knife clipped to my pocket is both unnecessarily aggressive looking and unnecessary for most office tasks. I carry a Spryderco Dragonfly RFN inside the front pocket in my slacks. It’s small, flat and light but still big enough to open one-handed. 

On the weekend there’s usually a Spyderco Delica clipped to my right jean’s pocket.


----------



## FlaRe

deranged_coder,

My problem is I don't have relatives there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Topper

Kershaw Leek and a cheap folding box cutter for most work days. I am a stock clerk once more due to cut backs at work and the folding box cutter gets used several times daily. The Leeks fine sharp point is good for splinters. My favorite right now is a Benchmade Mini-reflex auto (BLUE) but that would not go over well at work.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## trailblazer

benchmade 5000sbt, charge xti


----------



## frankborelli

Right pocket: Buck Strider Tarani
Left pocket: Benchmade Griptillian


----------



## this_is_nascar

I too and in an office setting, where a clipped knive would look rather disturbing in the environment. Because of that, I carry a Benchmade Benchmite in my front pocket. I can't even tell that it's there. On occasion, I'll swap that with the Benchmade 3100 Auto.


----------



## frankborelli

One of my edged weapons instructors recommended Spyderco Delicas: matching pairs - one in either pocket. NOT clipped was his preferred method, but easily clipped if the setting warranted it. He was talking to cops and making the point that such a weapon isn't easily viewed as an "assault knife", but can be effectively used in self-defense if necessary.


----------



## Unicorn

Benchmade 710SBT, and also now usually a Spyderco Native, the stainless handled version.


----------



## Zackerty

Spyderco PE FRN Endura modded with flatter grind, Kydex clip...and a Harry Bosman Folder (1 of 10)...
made in 1970's ... seen exploded in my avatar. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN

I carry on me an SOG Blink or Kershaw Onion and assorted swiss army knives--- in my Fatboy, I carry a Leatherman Wave or a Gerber Auto Plier--- Dont see many people carrying SOG knives, I really like them---


----------



## Starshiptrupr

I've been carrying a SOG Vision. It's been great so far.


----------



## HVAC

I usually carry a Benchmade Osborne 960 and a Benchmade 705, but like CNTSTPDRMN I'm also a fan of SOG.
Cheers


----------



## Minjin

Normally a Calypso Jr. and it stays clipped in my pocket even in the office environment that I work in...

Mark


----------



## xochi

I used to see lots of business types with clipped knives when I was in and out of office buildings as an electrician. I think most people realize they're tools and very normal for guys to carry. Ain't seen many women withem though.


----------



## OddOne

Currently a CMG Infinity Ultra (pre-Gerber) and two pocket screwdrivers in left shirt pocket, heavily modded LED Lenser V2 3w 2x123 in right pants pocket, and Gerber Legend 800 multitool on belt.

Tomorrow I add a SOG X-Ray Vision (SOG's answer to Emerson's CQC series, apparently, using the same grade of steel but for half the $) to the mix. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

oO


----------



## Bradlee

I EDC (except when at school) a CRKT Rollock (slick auto-like action, but without the whole illeagal business), but carry my Gerber Chameleon II when in more demanding situations.


----------



## Ordin_Aryguy

For the past dozen or so years a Benchmade AFCK has been in my right front pocket. Every pair of jeans I own has knife profile outlined with in faded white lines from years of carry.

Want to feel "naked"? Leave home without your favorite knife. I'd sooner leave my shoes home.


Ordin


----------



## rscanady

Microtech LCC D/A! (stonewashed with CF handles and Ti bolsters)


Ryan


----------



## jtice

Microtech SOCOM


----------



## Jefff

my home made jobbie.. I used a boker magnum blade and pocket clip and my winchester case that i had broken the blade from .. had to use the dremal on the blade to fit it but the pocket clip is a bolt right on .. anyway I like it and it is now truley mine after the mod's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## ChocolateLab33

SOG Pentagon Elite. IMO it's the smoothest knife I own. And it's there if I need it.

ChocolateLab33


----------



## jmy808

I edc a MOD STH685 manual which my son got for me, not too small, not too large, but just right.


----------



## cdf

I just got a Strider PT , sub 3" but all Strider . This bumps my other EDC's . I usually carry a Vic. Spirit ( of duty)or a Vic. Electrician (while working ). I also carry a Benchmade 960 or Chris Reeves Mnandi in my shirt pocket siding my pens .


----------



## diggdug13

I just made a drastic change in my Knife EDC by purchasing two new knives for me to edc.

1. Boker Infinity, Ceramic 3.38 in. Drop Point blade, plain edged. Zytel handle for general carry with a clip.

2. Boker Ceramic Lockback, With a Titanium handle for pocket carry.

I don't have em yet but I've been in love with ceramic blades for a while now.


Doug


----------



## ErickThakrar

Whatever you do, don't cut anything hard with those, nor try to do the slightest bit of prying!

Also, while you can sharpen them yourself using a diamond stone, you need to watch your angles. They require a blunter angle than steel knives do. 35 to 40 degrees.


----------



## diggdug13

Thanks for the gouge, I knew about the sharpening, I was planning on sending it back for pro sharpening. I didn't know about the prying but I usually don't use a knife to pry things. 

thanks again
doug


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

I would have sworn I already answered this "SAK Tinker in left front and SAK Classic in watch pocket".

But the Tinker has been retired in favor of a Schrade Lock-Back 50T after the SAK tried a couple of times to cut me by folding up at the wrong time!

The Classic comes out for the Scissors mostly (and any time I think there could be ANY problem with the bigger Schrade!).

I used to fool myself by carrying a Tactical one hand knife clipped in my right front, but I know I don't know enough to use a knife for defense. I try to use my brain (and keep the scowl on my face) to stay safe.


----------



## suertetres

I carry a Kershaw Blackout straight blade. I love it, assit open and sharp as anything, pretty light too. That is in my right front pocket and on my hip in a sheath is my Leatherman Charge Ti


----------



## Wolfen

Benchmade 940, Benchmade Mini-griptillian D2 or BM Snody Resistor Auto. I have a couple of Buck 110's and SAK that I like for camping and such but I go with the BM for EDC.


----------



## rscanady

oh yea besides the Microtech LCC in front pocket, I keep a CRK sebenza in back pocket.

Ryan


----------



## Hikaru

Spyderco Calypso Jr. Plain Edge -- it's nickname as a 'pocket scalpel' is well deserved.


----------



## TOB9595

for the past week or so a BM 635, Mini Skirmish.
Quite a lovely knife. I expect it to do ALL that I ask of it.
Tom


----------



## Trashman

EDC - Beretta Airlight (small size). Zytel. Skeletoned japanese steel. .9 oz!


----------



## Wits' End

Does a Gerber MultiTool qualify as a knife? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## Gone Jeepin

I typically carry a small Sebenza (Stars and Stripes). It is small enough not to raise eyebrows and can do most any EDC task. There have been times that I needed more tools on a daily basis so I switched to SwissTool Spirit coupled with a Mouse II. Love that combo.


----------



## Wolfen

The wife and I went to Babies R Us today. The box wouldn't fit in the mini-van. I pulled out my BM 940 to open it and I startled a Babies R Us employee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I should have had my Mini-Griptillian on me but I saw the 940 laying out and grabbed it.

I don't know why I ever sold my Spyderco Mouse, a really good small EDC .


----------



## markbUK

Slight problem with EDC of knives here in the UK, however I normal EDC a small plane sebenza in a pocket pouch, or SAK, don't EDC anything in Bars Pubs etc


----------



## jtice

[ QUOTE ]
*Wolfen said:*
The wife and I went to Babies R Us today. The box wouldn't fit in the mini-van. I pulled out my BM 940 to open it and I startled a Babies R Us employee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I should have had my Mini-Griptillian on me but I saw the 940 laying out and grabbed it.

I don't know why I ever sold my Spyderco Mouse, a really good small EDC . 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOLOLOL I love doing that !!!!!!! damn wuss's /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Wilsonite

don't have a big $ knife, just an old Schrade cliphanger I got off the Matco guy 10 years ago. Love it so much I ordered another off of ebay a month ago... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

"A pocket knife is the most expensive, yet least effective screwdriver you will ever own!" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Jefff

I just picked up a new knife at academy sports the other night ..Winchester Engage ranger.. I have been wanting a edc with a flipper and this one was priced right at $19.00 bucks.. for the price ya can't go wrong and it feels nice and solid but light as a feather..


----------



## Bravado

I alternate between a benchmade skirmish and a CRKT bengal karambit.


----------



## thatmguy

Older AFCK, a Busse Mean Street. In the car is a Busse SHSH-II.

Will be changing to a Swamp Rat Rat Trap for a folder, and a Camp Tramp in the car.


----------



## Scottz

I carry either:
a. Bark River Mini
b. Bark River Mikro
c. CRKT Prowler
d. Spyderco Meerkat.

Usually it's the Mini though, awesome knives!


----------



## mountaineer

I rotate between a Benchmade 710 with M2 tool steel blade
a Microtech UMS S30V plain edge and my newest knife a 
Doug Ritter mk1 BM 552-400 . 

Kenny


----------



## Deanster

Cold Steel Vaquero Grande!




No, seriously - either a small Sebenza or a Benchmade mini-RSK


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
MicroTech SOCOM
4th down





I trade around a good bit though, but always come back to that one. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey Ticey! is #2 down a Gerber (damn my brain, I just had it) uh, oh rats!!! "Air Ranger" maybe?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe

[ QUOTE ]
*Jefff said:*
I just picked up a new knife at academy sports the other night ..Winchester Engage ranger.. I have been wanting a edc with a flipper and this one was priced right at $19.00 bucks.. for the price ya can't go wrong and it feels nice and solid but light as a feather..





[/ QUOTE ]

Is that a half-serrated blade?

That would be the thing that keeps me from buying one!


----------



## Jefff

yeah combo edge.. here is the next one im getting though and it is a plain edge and looks alot like the crkt M16 but alot more afforable 
Gerber Knives Evo, Black Aluminum Handle, Black Blade, Plain. Features a 3.43 in. 440A steel black blade and a 4.52 in. anodized aluminum handle. Comes complete with a pocket clip. they also have a smaller version called EVO JR in plain edge and both have the flipper.. They didn't have these EVO jr's at the store or I would have been showing that one as my edc instead but it is still a really cool light weight knife


----------



## NelsonFlashlites

I use a plain edge winchester for the grubby stuff. I'd like to get a Cold Steel Gunsite Tanto, though.


----------



## Jefff

yeah that's why I like em .. priced right and very very sharp and I am not going to be devastated if I loose or break it.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Owen

[ QUOTE ]
*PlayboyJoeShmoe said:*
Hey Ticey! is #2 down a Gerber (damn my brain, I just had it) uh, oh rats!!! "Air Ranger" maybe? 

[/ QUOTE ]
That's a Benchmade 750(discontinued some time ago).


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Have been using Gerber FS IId almost every day in 21 years .Since last monday I am using Gerber FSII V and I hope it will be as good as the other one.
So from monday to saturday it will be Leatherman Wave and Gerber FS IIV and Sunday-- Gerber Folding Sportsman Classic Stag.


----------



## CyByte

I carry a CRKT M16-01T

It is a 3" titanium case and a AU 8 Steel blade.


----------



## HEK_Hamburg

Got an Extrema Ratio Fulcrum II T for EDC.






I had a CRKT M16 before but it broke apart when I tried to open a door (noob /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif)...


----------



## Bravado

I EDC a Strider AR, it works well for my big mitts.


----------



## daloosh

Well, this thread's been going so long, I've changed EDCs. The small sebbie is out and the Strider PT is in. Except, it has blade play and rattles if you shake it hard. I understand that's not the norm, may need to send it to M. Strider. (I got it used.)

daloosh


----------



## cdf

daloosh, if playing with the pivot doesn't cure it , send it to the spa . Mine is very tight .


----------



## daloosh

Thanks, cdf, that's probably exactly what I'll do!
daloosh


----------



## cdf

dsloosh , I assuming you are talking about play and rattle in the locked position ? I love my PT , deffinatly a sweet EDC .


----------



## chmsam

No quality knife at any price point should have any side to side play when locked up. There should not be any play up and down either, since that is against the lock mechanism (and that might cause the lock to fail). Some knives allow you to adjust the play, but none should wobble when you try to lightly flex the blade in the locked position either up and down or side to side.

If a knife is too tight when new out of the box, try playing with it a bit since some might loosen. However, a few drops of Greased Lightning or wax based lube should help. If not, send it back for service. A good knife company won't charge you.


----------



## *Bryan*

I edc a Benchmade 9100 sbt auto stryker...pretty happy with it.


----------



## daloosh

Yes, cdf, if you open the PT and shake it, you can actually hear it rattle, or if you jog holding it, you can feel it. It works fine, but like chmsm sez, at this kind of cash, it shouldn't do this. I plan to send it back for a looksee and an adjustment. Bad luck, I guess.

daloosh


----------



## Jefff

Well I have changed my EDC knife again.. this ones a keeper for a while.. Orginal M16-04 AUS-8 plain edge tanto with aluminum scales.. This thing is a beast of a knife when open and razor sharp .. I can't really even tell it is there when riding in the front pocket... not near as big or bulky as I had thought.. anyway thanks for having cool threads like this


----------



## lolittle

95% of the time, I carry one of these:






http://img145.echo.cx/img145/5188/2mystriderfolders4kl.jpg

http://img145.echo.cx/img145/9098/mystriderpt0rn.jpg

I just got the PT, so that one gets carried a lot...

Please read rule #3


----------



## lolittle

daloosh, have you contacted Mick regarding this problem?


----------



## daloosh

Hey lolittle, nice to see ya here, bitten by the torch bug, huh?

Welcome to CPF, and why dontcha stay awhile!

I've been waiting for the seller to contact me about what he's tried with it, but no answer. Will contact Strider next.

daloosh
PM sent


----------



## Jefff

Ok here is my latest toy.. err tool I mean ..
Buck Strider Military Folder SBMF Tan scales..
I really like this knife.. 
I did the tiger stripes myself last night.. 




It is part of my permnant EDC rotation along with my CRKT M16-04 and M21-04


----------



## Lips

Kershaw Blur

-great self defence
-light weight
-opens as easy as a switch blade
-not too big to EDC


----------



## paulr

Spyderco Jester on keyring, with matching Photon II.

http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=57


----------



## taro68

I EDC my Boker 88 Ceramic Gamma BLK



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## vhyper007

To each and everyone,
I notice a lot of people edc knives which, in and of itself, is neither good nor bad. A knife is a useful tool to have handy.

I can't help wondering how many of you have taken the time to learn or train on how to use one as a weapon.

Jeff Cooper (no introduction necessary) once said words to the effect that anyone can have a Stradavarius but that don't(sic) make him a violin player. He applied it to CCW of handguns but it is equally applicable to knives.

It is worth the time and effort for those who do carry to take the time to learn what they are doing if they ever need to pull one when the proverbial poop hits the fan.

Written out of care for fellow CPFrs.
Regards,
vhyper007


----------



## xochi

[ QUOTE ]
*vhyper007 said:*

It is worth the time and effort for those who do carry to take the time to learn what they are doing if they ever need to pull one when the proverbial poop hits the fan.



[/ QUOTE ]

I'd like to learn something like this but the odds are that I would learn it and then forget it again by the time I ever had to use it. 

I really only carry a knife for utilitarian purposes. I have no interest in ever pulling a knife on someone defensively.


----------



## rfdancer

I'd like to preface this posting by saying that I never planned on carrying so many knives (or flashlights) at one time.
They've all been acquired one at a time and then I finally set them up so that I can't walk out of the house without having at least one knife and one flashlight on my person. I really HATE not having either one of them when I need it. 

EDC:
1. Hideaway Titanium Straight and a Photon Freedom - neck carry 24/7 (so I can even wear it in the shower when I'm traveling).
2. Utility Hideaway and an ARC AA - Attached to my keychain (I use the Hideaway finger capsule to carry my keys and it allows instant access while heading for the car.
3. Hideaway 230sv straight - the sheath is worn on the inside of my belt so it's almost impossible to lose but still easy to get to.
4. Benchmade AFCK and Longbow in front pockets.
5. Small MOKI mk-921 that Spyderco used to sell years ago (2" blade so I can use it in front of non-knife people without having them get freaked out).
5. Spyderco Police model and a Mr. Bulk's VIP on my Maxpedition "man-purse".

The hideaways are primarily for SD while the AFCK and the MOKI are for more mundane tasks.

I don't have any pictures of the Hideaways but if you're not familiar with them you can go to www.hideawayknife.com for a look.

All of the above (excluding the VIP and the Spyderco Police model) weigh in at a little less than 1 pound which makes edc pretty easy.


----------



## Cmoore

Pull a knife when it could be a gunfight -- not me!

My EDC knife is on my keychain along with my ARC AAA.


----------



## Grox

vg-10 caly jnr, small reg sebenza, buck executive


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew

At work (in peacetime) I carry either a Spyderco Military plainedge (CPM440V blade), or a Benchmade 970 plainedge.

When things get more serious, I also carry a Glock field knife, for heavier cutting and levering.


----------



## attowatt

Spyderwrench


----------



## XenonM3

CarbonFiber Handle


----------



## diggdug13

[ QUOTE ]
*attowatt said:*
Spyderwrench






[/ QUOTE ]

attowatt (or anyone with a spyderwrench)

how do you like it? I've been drooling over one of these for a very long time now.

doug


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## LITEmania




----------



## Frenchyled

This one, because it is small /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Jefff

OK now this one is my EDC.. Slight modded SBMF 889


----------



## diggdug13

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*





[/ QUOTE ]

[email protected] that's just a down right purrrty knife, if you don't mind where did u get it? don't tell me how much I don't want to pass out in the office (they'll laugh)

doug


----------



## jtice

Benchmade 710 M2 Steel


----------



## analogguy

I've never been a knife guy, but a local dealer said that once you start to carry one you will be lost without it. I didn't want to spend that much, so I ended up with a Benchmade 707. Now I think I want a small Sebbie. Just friggin great...something else besides lights to pour money into.


----------



## xochi

Hey Digdug,

That's a CRKT that Bart has up. The price won't make you pass out, they are pretty reasonable.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

Edc knife almost every day.Since october 1982 -only 8-9 days without carry a knife.


----------



## DaveT

Now, I carry a Benchmade RSK Mini-Grip. Love the Mini-Grip style, really like the blade profile, and it's small enough and rounded enough not to be imposing (gets a much different reception than a Benchmade Mini-AFCK).


----------



## Goran

I don't EDC actually as I have no need for a knife (or a flashlight) in the every day environment. If I had it I would use it, but usually there are always some tools around (at home or office) that can do the job. And now in summer with the light clothes even the keys are a problem.

But when I do (like when traveling, hiking etc) it is the Spyderco Paramilitary or/and Victorinox Hunter


----------



## [email protected]

Diggdugg, it's a CRKT van Hoy, and it is actually not that expensive. 
They can be found on E-Bay now for around $31 shipped... :wow: 
(I paid more. :mecry: )


----------



## powernoodle

I rotate between a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian, Spydie Delica, Endura or Military. Sometimes a Spydie Dragonfly attached to an Arc AAA v4. Carry a Spydie D'Allara Rescue in a Maxpedition man purse in the Explorer for the unlikely need of cutting hoses, belts, seatbelts, flopping tire tread (its happened to me), etc. Thats the smoothest opening knife I've ever encountered.

Next to buy: Para-Military or BM 710. Still searching for the perfect knife. (And light).

best regards


----------



## elgarak

Microtech Vector (black, combo edge)
Spyderco Endura (plain)
Sometimes a Spyderco Spur (plain)
Victorinox Spirit Plus Multitool
Victorinox Classic SD on my keychain. Hey, it looks like a toy, but I use the scissors and the tweezers quite frequently.


----------



## crashlander

I have several knives for edc and switch between them. At the moment, the favorites are
- Strider SnG Gen. 6
- Kevin Wilkins handmade small folder (first and last knives on the first picture)
- Microtech Mini UMS
- Kevin Wilkins custom F7 folder (second picture)
- M. Jankowsky custom little fixed knife (third picture, when hiking)
-...and some other stuff if it feels like


----------



## heathah

Currently: Gerber Applegate-Fairbairn Mini-Covert





Soon: Buck Strider Tarani 882-SBTG (Once it is delivered!)


----------



## attowatt

diggdug13 said:


> [ QUOTE ]
> *attowatt said:*
> Spyderwrench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ QUOTE ]
> 
> attowatt (or anyone with a spyderwrench)
> 
> how do you like it? I've been drooling over one of these for a very long time now.
> 
> doug



I LOVE IT!!!!! I changed out the flat blade bits for torx bits. I also use the "lobster claw" more than the needle nose on leatherman. This is the only knife/tool that I know of that separates into 2 pieces as a screwdriver and a wrench. If you can find 1 get it. If you dont like it... sell it to me as I cant find anymore.

Jim


----------



## ZeissOEM2

I EDC a GERBER FS IIV,and just now,I am working with the FS 1 Wilkinson Sword.I have to put some oil on the blade and the scabbard .


----------



## DUQ

I EDC a Spyderco Delica SS plain edge. Ive had it for ten years now.


----------



## HunterSon

At work it is a Kershaw Random Leek (office) and everywhere else it is a Spyderco Chinook II. Both are awesome knives.


----------



## sniper

A never-ending quest. In the beginning, was the Swiss Army Knife. I lost about 3, but still have the last two. I then got a small Gerber FSIID, and finally gave it to a friend, who loves it. Next, I got a CKRT Mirage before they were discontinued, but didn't really like it. Sold it, and went back to my Swiss Army knife. 

Recently, Cabela's opened a store near me, and my kids gave me a gift certificate. So, for my birthday, I spent a greater part of the day in the store. WOW! My wife is taking me again tomorrow! 

I really looked at the Kershaw Leek, Gerber AR 3.00, and Air Ranger, which are great knives, but settled on the Benchmade Mini Griptilian, although it cost about double. I love it! Light, compact; (blade 2.9 in., per literature) mine is 2 7/8" & a smidge--close enough for me, unobtrusive, Scary SHARP! and not all that expensive, 'specially if you have a gift certificate.  

That is in addition to my hunting knives--a Browning 3" drop point I got in the mid 70's , a Buck hunter, and a Schrade Golden Spike that my wife bought me last Christmas. Now all I gotta do is figure which one(s) I am taking Antelope hunting next week. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Phreeq

I now EDC a Benchmade 707 clipped to my RF pocket.
Used to EDC a CRKT M16-13 before.
I like the Axis lock of the BM 707 a lot better than the liner lock on the M16. As another plus the BM707 does look a lot less agressive than the CRKT M16-13.


----------



## TKC

I EDC a Buck/Mayo TNT and my new Strider RG GB. I also carry my Firestorm!!! The Strider in a sheath on my belt, the TNT in my LEFT front pocket, and my Gerber Firestorm in the RIGHT front pocket. If I don't carry the Firestorm, the TNT rides in my RIGHT front pocket.


----------



## NoShadow

GiveMeLight said:


> I EDC (on me) the smallest frame size Swiss Army knife... although it has a few more tools than the "Classic". -The pen comes in handy quite often... I can't find the exact model for sale anymore, and I forget the model name... I find that it serves my needs 98% of the time
> I also EDC a Gerber pliers multi-tool in my laptop bag.
> Gabe




Looks like a new Mini-Champ.


----------



## 270winchester

I just got a Emerson Persian from a CPFer, I edc it now everyday in rotation with a Dominator...


----------



## WDR65

Mine varies, I carry either a Spyderco Delica Olive Drab or a Black Endura a lot of times. I also carry a CRKT M16-Z at times and I have new cheap BM Pika that I carry occasionally. The Delica is probably the one you'll catch me with most often as its smaller and less intimidating to most people. Lots of people carry knives around here, but I try not to draw too much attention. I keep looking hard at the Benchmade 923 series with its two blades but that will have to be filed away for the future.


----------



## flashlight

All I have in my waistpouch now is a Leatherman Micra.

I'm looking for the following -

- Boker Ceramic Gamma 88 (Ceramic blade)

- Boker Zeta 188 (Cera-Titan blade)

- Benchmade Mini Griptilian, Drop point, Combo edge, Blue handle BM556S-BLU

- Benchmade Mini Griptilian, Drop Point, Combo edge, Yellow Handle BM556S-YEL

- Benchmade Mini Griptilian, Drop Point, Combo edge, Green Handle BM556S-GRN

- Model 558 Doug Ritter Mini-RSK Mk1 (Yellow handle)

Please let me know if anyone has one to let go cheap with details re. condition, age, price & shipping to Singapore. TIA. 

Oh no, another expensive hobby!


----------



## slind1

Chris Reeve Small Sebenza. Nice knife, good size to not make the natives restless at work...


----------



## prescottrecorder

Chris Reeve mnandi mammoth ivory. Great knife that looks like a pen in my pocket. Not scary to others in my work environment.


----------



## drizzle

prescottrecorder said:


> Chris Reeve mnandi mammoth ivory. Great knife that looks like a pen in my pocket. Not scary to others in my work environment.



You piqued my interest with that knife and when I went to the web page for the knife I got a lot more interested. Then I looked at the price and choked.

I don't consider myself cheap but I just can't see spending that kind of money on a knife. I won't say it's not worth the money; I would just be afraid of carrying something like that around and possibly losing it.

I EDC a Leatherman Micra. I find I use the scissors more than anything else; very handy.


----------



## CARNAL1

I EDC a Victorinox "SwissChamp". It has handled everything that has come my way and then some. My next knife purchase will be a "Swisstool X". What the SwissChamp can't handle, the Swisstool X should.


----------



## SoCal80

Hi everyone! I just bought my first Benchmade today and will be using it as my EDC. I am very excited and am looking forward to purchasing more that are on my wish list. Another hobby that will become very expensive in a short period of time. Anyhow, I ended up getting the Benchmade 553SBCOD Griptilian Tanto knife. I like this knife a lot!

Pic#1


----------



## Geddinight

I have carried a Victorinox SwissTool for the last three years. I prefer it to some other multitools because it has a locking devive for each blade/tool.
I use it daily.


----------



## UWAK

MOD Scorpion. I love the featherweight factor. It's fix, of course.

Frids


----------



## Tony2001

My EDC is a S.O.G Flash 1 all black, small, light, tough, discreet clip, easy open, when I wear this on my shirt or pants people think it's a pen. Along with this I also carry a CRKT M-16 Tanto blade with rat bites, love the slim profile and finger saving hilt, keep this in my bag, clipped on my pants it seems somewhat obvious. Last but not least, another EDC is my Buck SBMF 889, nice sized hefty heavy duty blade, bit too bulky to wear clipped at work, that stays in the bag also. Along with my cell phone, stock E2e & spare batteries. 

Wish I could post pics, but for whatever reason, I cant


----------



## WDR65

Just found two of mine that I thought I had lost. Back to carrying my Spyderco Endura black and my delica olive drab. I also carry a cheap Benchmade Pika from time to time and a CRKT M-16-z every once in a while. 

I plan to purchase either a tanto blade next as that's one I don't have.


----------



## this_is_nascar

I was EDC'ing my Spderco Jester, but I've since gone back to my Benchmade Benchmite.


----------



## Damage1978

Most of the time I carry either a Spyderco UK Penknife or a Spyderco DK Penknife along with either a Leatherman Juice XE6 of a Victorinox SAK Cybertool. Then there is a Victorinox SAK Classic on my keyring.


----------



## KingSmono

I've been EDCing a Kershaw Leek 1660st (serrated) for the past couple of years... However, the spring assist has been malfunctioning lately, so I have been meaning to send it back for warranty repairs. 

I was very intrigued by this "Random Leek" model that a couple others have posted about... the one with the S30V steel, and the Reverse Tanto blade. So I wrote Kershaw's warranty department, and found out that I can send my knife in, along with a $30 check, and they will return to me a brand new "Kershaw Random Leek"!!! That knife is priced at $125 plus shipping from Chesapeake Knife and Tool, which is the only place I've been able to find it! I'm very excited about this, and can't wait to send my knife off now. 

-Allen


----------



## bubbacatfish

"That knife is priced at $125 plus shipping from Chesapeake Knife and Tool, which is the only place I've been able to find it!"

CKandT IS the only place you'll find it & you should buy it. If you like your Leek you'll LOVE the Random Leek!


----------



## HunterSon

I also have a Random Leek in S30V and it is one of my favorite EDC knives.


----------



## KingSmono

Well, I did it! I sent off my Kershaw Leek 1660ST, along with a check for $30 dollars... so now I wait. I'm very excited about getting the Random Leek! To be honest, I had NO IDEA that there was a premium version, with S30V steel!! (The same steel in many CR Sebenzas!)

I'm EXTREMELY pleased with Kershaw's customer service. I thought that there was no way they would let me upgrade to the CK&T Leek without charging me an arm and a leg, but they were very willing to go out of their way to make me (the customer) happy! It reminded me of my dealings with PG at Arc.

Here's a pretty good pic of the exact model I'll be receiving. (Mine will have the partially serrated blade)

NOTE: I did not take this picture, and I'm not sure who did. If the original picture-taker wants me to take down this pic, just say the word! ( king_smono @ hotmail.com )


----------



## TKC

Right now, I am EDCing a Buck/Mayo TNT during the week. On weekends, I will carry that one, and my Strider/ TAD Gear RG GB. ( I LOVE my RG GB!!!)
I love my Buck/Mayo TNT!! In my wallet, I always have my Atwood PryBaby, an ASP Aspen Elite on my keychain.

I rotate a few knives:
SNG
PT
Kershaw/ KO Bump
Mission MPF 1

PS:
I can not wait until I get my Flashover!!! I LOVE Rick Hinderer's knives!!!


----------



## flashlight

this_is_nascar said:


> I was EDC'ing my Spderco Jester, but I've since gone back to my Benchmade Benchmite.



I've just received my Benchmade Benchmite 310AS Rainbow Anodized Ltd. Edition & I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## webley445

At work CRKT M16Z or F4 (see there are lots of fixed blade carriers), in civies a Spyderco Dragon Fly.

Been thinking about getting something kind in between in size. I like the Onions but I like tip up carry. Maybe another Spderco. 

Have been pondering designs for homemade pocket sheath for the F4 giving safe and easy access from a pocket. Hate wearing the factory sheath on the belt, easily draws too much attention for my taste.
I made a Kydex sheath that is more concealable and, IMHO, practical for neck knife and might try the same for the pocket idea.


----------



## RA40

This has been my EDC for the past 5 years. ATS-34 blade, celluoid tortoise scales and CZ in thumbstud. The picture makes it look decent, it is a working piece and has signs of being used.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang

I carry a Benchmite all the time. It's super-tough for its size.

- Chris


----------



## sr45

Benchmade 806D2 and a CRKT Van Hoy Snap Lock for clipping cigars.


----------



## slind1

Mike,

That's a sweet looking knife. Nice to see someone using an expensive knife rather than leaving it as a safe queen.

Steve 



RA40 said:


> This has been my EDC for the past 5 years. ATS-34 blade, celluoid tortoise scales and CZ in thumbstud. The picture makes it look decent, it is a working piece and has signs of being used.


----------



## pedalinbob

I used to EDC a Victorinox Recruit in my jeans pocket...but it went through our VERY hot dryer and buckled the cellodor handles. It is in for repair now.

So...i just ordered a replacement: Victorinox Cadet with Alox handles. Should stand up ot the dryer better!
I have a real love for SAK's, especially the Victorinox stuff.

Bob


----------



## George1

Strider


----------



## Jumpmaster

George1 said:


> Strider



All of them or just one specific model? 

Sorry...couldn't resist...

JM-99


----------



## savumaki

Kershaw DWO III- I have carried it for 15 yrs and I noticed a year ago that the side plates were worn to the point that the blade was flopping about like a leaf in a breeze.

I contacted Kershaw about getting new ones and they showed up a week later; "no charge", I installed them and I now have a like new EDC Kershaw.
Can't beat service like that. :wow:

Karl


----------



## xochi

I used to love my Kershaw Ti Hawk and I wish I could find one to replace the one I lost.

At work I EDC a Spyderco Ti Salsa and when at home I EDC a CRK Small Engraved Sebenza. 

Both knives are kept very sharp and I'm probabally due to gut myself badly with one of them.


----------



## flashlight

xochi said:


> I used to love my Kershaw Ti Hawk and I wish I could find one to replace the one I lost.
> 
> At work I EDC a Spyderco Ti Salsa and when at home I EDC a CRK Small Engraved Sebenza.
> 
> Both knives are kept very sharp and I'm probabally due to gut myself badly with one of them.



Gut? :sick2: :green: I hope you mean 'cut'.


----------



## George1

Jumpmaster said:


> All of them or just one specific model?
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist...
> 
> JM-99




Hi JM

Depends on what I am wearing and anticipated need. As you probably already know, all Striders are excellent.


----------



## Jumpmaster

George1 said:


> Hi JM
> 
> Depends on what I am wearing and anticipated need. As you probably already know, all Striders are excellent.



Yes...yes, they are. 

I would like to get an SmF one day...but I would probably need to sell most of my other knives to finance that...heh

The only things I have right now are not true Striders...I have the Frontsight "hideawayknife" with the Strider logo and a Strider-Buck (Buck 881)...

JM-99


----------



## Dirty Bob

I carry four:

KA-BAR TDI in pocket sheath
All-stainless LaGriffe-ish skinner on my keys (worn tucked in waistband, with keys outside pants)
SAK Recruit (great sheeple-friendly utility folder!)
SwissTech UTILI-KEY, on keychain (looks sorta like a key when closed)

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## CARNAL1

I EDC a Victorinox "SwissChamp". It seems to have a tool for every situation that I have run into so far. Its companion on my belt is the Fenix L1P 2.5. They seem to work very well together.


----------



## rugbymatt

I usually switch between three different Spydercos:the Yojimbo;the Dodo;and the Poliwog. Unfortunately I haven't figured out how to post pictures.


----------



## Wolfen

Click on thumbnail for larger scan.

Benchmade 940

Benchmade mini-Griptillian D-2

Blade Tech Mouse II


----------



## AtomSphere

Buck andreneline for me. Lovely cuttings. Hope there is a ATS-34 version without the titianium linaer:rock: 

The Andreneline looks much nicer in your hands then the pic they put at the webby. 

I got another cheap China Fury knife. Likes its blade shape but its linear locking sucks. So i only EDC my andreneline


----------



## AdamW

EDC? Depends on where I am going. Currently deployed to the sandbox, but normally "where I am going" means camping, or work, or out on a date with my wife, etc.

On my keychain at all times: Victorinox "Broker." Tiny knife, scissors, nail file with stainless steel side plates.

Overall favorite: Victorinox "Money Clip" with red aluminum side plates. Practical and thin. Been in my pocket over 10 years. Love it!

Benchmade BenchMite Automatic. 154CM blade, conversation starter, my wife's favorite: *Click* "that's so cute!!!"

Here in the sandbox: Doug Ritter Mini-RSK, which is a Benchmade Mini Griptilian with the blade upgraded to S30V.

With my Spyderco sharpener, they all pop hairs!


----------



## Kabible

Mayo TNT. Used to be a William Henry carbon fiber Lancet.


----------



## TKC

At my FT job, I EDC a Spyderco Calypso, Jr. ZDP. For my PT job, I carry the Caly clipped in my left front pocket, and in my right front pocket I carry my Instigator. (DMKnives). On weekends, I carry my Sebbie, and another knife. I just received my Hinderer Firetac, so it will go into my EDC rotation.


----------



## Kershaw

Kalashnikov 74


----------



## ackbar

Leatherman Charge Ti


----------



## Lunal_Tic

SOG Flash I. I didn't really like it when I first got it but for where I am it works well. Sits low because of the clip placement, hair popping sharp, and small enough so that most that see me use it don't flee in a panic.





-LT


----------



## Hoghead

Large Sebenza


----------



## flashlight

Right now a Boker Ceramic Gamma B-88 but may change up to Kershaw Ken Onion Rescue Blur 1675RDST.


----------



## Solstice

I'll also put in a vote for the Flash I. On first impresssion, it doesn't seem like the best quality (there is a little lateral play in the blade when locked, the release switch is made of a plastic that feels a bit cheap, the clip is easily bent out of shape, I don't think the blade steel is anything special), but after I'd had it for a while (4 years I think) I find it to be a very clever and durable design.

It is incredibly light weight and opens in a "flash." As Lunal_Tic said, it sits very low in the pocket- the clip looks like a pen clip- so it doesn't draw unwanted attention. The handles are also very ergonomically designed and feel good in the hand for such a small knife. After opening and closing it many, many times, it always springs open flawlessly.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Guess I was lucky. On my Flash I the only thing that rattles is the blade release and my Flash II does that as well. The other thing I like is how easy it is to sharpen to a serious edge. I'm not very good at sharpening but this I can easily make shave hairs.

-LT


----------



## Lee1959

Being a leftie and hating liner locks (have had several close and bite me when used left handed, yes good models both where Benchmades, the LAWKS now helps but I still do not care for them) I have found that the lock I like best is the Blackie Collins original Bolt Action, I carried one when Gerber made htem years back and got the pocket clip model when Meyerco brought them out a few years ago. I have 3 of them, 2 in storage since I heard they discontinued that particular model. This is carried in my left hip pocket. 

SAK Midnight manager in front left pocket, and serrated Spyderco Cricket (yes I know its a liner lock but I use it very carefully and only when I have to use my right hand which is clumsier anyways) in left hip pocket.


----------



## ZeissOEM2

edit


----------



## simbad

I carry this Leatherman since I bought it like an year ago.


----------



## TKC

I utilize a few knives for my EDC, depends on what I am doing. What I mean is my FT work EDC is DIFFERENT that my pm PT job EDC, which is close to my weekend EDC. Here are the knives I use: Large Sebbie, Firetac, DMKnives Instigator, and Spyderco Calypso, Jr. ZDP.


----------



## DesertNight

AG Russell Premium Scout

Nice travel blade that does not draw attention.


----------



## parnass

I have been carrying this Master Mechanic MM3 lately. It is a small lockback made by Schrade. Bought it over a dozen years ago at the local hardware store, but kept it in storage while I carried a few other knives.


----------



## loalight

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*





[/ QUOTE ]

In order of size, I carry one of these, or a Ken Onion Chive (or is it a Leek?), or, if I'm feeling stabby (j/k!), a Microtech Auto Mini SOCOM. I like all three very much.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

lolittle said:


> {img}http://img145.echo.cx/img145/9098/mystriderpt0rn.jpg{/img}



Please resize this photograph so it is 800 pixels wide or less, thank you.


----------



## Cmoore

A William Henry Spryte. Although it rides on my keychain, it's still my EDC.


----------

